# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Конкурс от HeroCraft с денежными призами

## kikorik

В честь глобального апдейта "Демократии" объявляем конкурс стихосложения! 

Чтобы получить шанс выиграть 3000/ 2000 или 1000 рублей, нужно: 

1. скачать обновлённую Android версию Культовой Головоломки Современности “Демократия” 
2. написать четверостишие на тему игры 
3. отправить его вместе с комментарием об игре на Google Play 
4. скрестить пальцы и ждать, что мы оценим твоё остроумие!  

А пять рифмоплётов, не вошедших в тройку лидеров, получат футболки с героями игры! 

И помни, что мат, неадекват и прочая политическая ересь за особое рвение не считается! Зато перепост новости и просьба друзей о поддержке в комментариях на Google Play – всегда пожалуйста! 

О результатах конкурса, сюрпризах и акциях узнаешь на нашей странице Вконтакте
ВНИМАНИЕ: раз в сутки объявляем лучшее стихотворение дня! Автору 100 р.! Следите за новостями)

----------

